# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  τι ενισχυτη?

## apos1982

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα. θελω να τοποθετησω στο εξοχικο μου στον εξωτερικο χωρο ηχεια προκειμενου οταν μαζευετε κοσμος να ακουμε μουσικη, τα ηχεια θα ειναι προς το παρον 6 αλλα με προβλεψη για 8. τα ηχεια ειναι εξωτερικου τυπου τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο, δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο τα ηχεια απλα θελω να παιζει μουσικη, συντομα θα εχω ακριβως τα χαρακτηριστικα των ηχειων και θα τα παραθεσω. το θεμα ειναι τι θα κανω με τον ενισχυτη. θελω εναν ενισχυτη στον οποιο να μπορω να επιλεξω ποια πηγη θα δουλεψει, (cd, pc, aux) αλλα να μπορω να ανοιξω οποιο ηχειο θελω, (πχ στην πισω βεραντα ή στην μπροστά). σκεφτηκα εναν τετρακαναλο ενισχυτη ο οποιος θα δινει σε μια συσκευη με την οποια θα ειναι συνδεδεμενα τα ηχεια και απο εκει θα μπορω να ανοιξω οποιο ηχειο θελω αλλα και να πω οτι το το ηχειο 1 να παρει απο το 1 καναλι το ηχειο 2 απο το δευτερο καναλι, κοκ. επειδη σπανια θα εχουμε και τα 8 ηχεια να παιζουν πιστευω οτι με αυτον τον τροπο θα εχουμε την μεγιστη αποδοση τον περισσοτερο καιρο. (αφου συνηθως θα παιζουν λιγα ηχεια) επιπλεον θελω να μπορω να το τηλεχειριζομαι και απο εξω, γιατι ο ενισχυτης θα μπει στην ντουλαπα. τι μου προτεινετε για αυτο?

----------


## Pefres

συνηθως οταν θες να αγορασεις ενισχυτη  :Confused1: 
1)ξεκινας απο το ποσα μπορεις να διαθεσεις :Sad: 
2)βρισκεις μηχανηματα με αυτη την τιμη και
3)διαλεγεις αυτο που τεριαζει καλυτερα σε αυτο που θες! :Biggrin: 
καλη επιτυχια :Wink:

----------


## costas81

..δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις τετρακάναλο ειδικά για ακρόαση σε εξωτερικό χώρο...αρκεί ένας δικάναλος με καλή ισχύ περίπου 40Wrms ανά κανάλι...και να σηκώνει μεγάφωνα από 4-8Ω...αυτό που θα κάνεις μετά είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μεταγωγό (περιστροφικός διακόπτης 2 επαφών) με την κατάλληλη καλωδίωση..οπότε γυρνώντας τον διακόπτη μπορείς να επιλέξεις πια μεγάφωνα θα λειτουργούν κάθε φορά...και φυσικά υπάρχει και δυνατότητα τηλεχειρισμού..αλλά θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα...

----------

